# Sustanon winstrol cycle.



## Thatcherwoods (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello peepz, I need some input. Anything will help and thanks ahead of  time. 
I'm 240 lbs, and my goal is to be about 210 lbs by the end of this cycle. I have winstrol 50mgs a day ( oral 6 weeks) and sustanon injectables 8 weeks. Can anybody please tell me a good routine for this cycle where I can achieve my goal? I m taking milk thistlend fish oil pills.obviously I plan on doing ptc after this cycle. 
If anyone has any advise at all plz, its welcomed. Ill b starting this on tuesday and I probably need all the help I can get. Again thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2012)

Thatcherwoods, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 8, 2012)

welcome 

u should post this in a different forum though, where it will get replies


pars


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM alot of knowledgeable people here but you ha.ve to post in right forum


----------



## brazey (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

welcome and ya diff section for that homie


----------

